# RIP ROBERT ROCHA PRESIDENT OF CLASSICS CAR CLUB SANTA ANA



## O*C BIG TONE (Dec 11, 2009)

TODAY JUNE 16, 2011 AT 4:15PM WE LOST PRESIDENT OF CLASSICS CAR CLUB ROBERT ROCHA. HE WAS ONE OF THE FOUNDERS OF THE CLASSICS CAR CLUB IN 1969. FROM 1969-2011 HE LIVED AS A DEVOTED MEMBER OF THE CLUB FOR 42 YEARS. FOR THOSE WHO KNEW HIM KNEW HE WAS A GOOD MAN. HE WILL BE MISSED BY ALL WHO KNEW HIM AND GOT THE CHANCE TO HANG OUT WITH HIM AT CAR SHOWS. HE IS ONE OF THE OLDEST LOW RIDERS OF OUR TIME AND IF ANY BODY HEARD THE NAME CLASSICS THEY KNOW ROBERT ROCHA. LOW RIDER LEGEND GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN WE WILL TRULY MISS YOU ROBERT RIP...:angel:


A FUNDRAISER WILL BE HELD IN MEMORY OF ROBERT ROCHA PRESIDENT OF CLASSICS CAR CLUB. DETAILS HAVE NOT YET BEEN CONFIRMED. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO LEAVE A DONATION YOU MAY DO SO AT ADVANCED CARBURETORS 2317 w. FIRST ST. SANTA ANA, CA 92703. PLEASE PLACE ALL DONATIONS IN AN ENVELOPE WITH YOUR NAME THE FAMILY WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED. FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL JOE PEREZ (714)791-5234 THANK YOU


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

RYDE IN PEACE ROCHA:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:angel::angel::angel:RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

rip


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

RIP to my Uncle Robert. I will miss this man with all my heart. I remember as a kid pushing the 65 out of the garage popping that hood, then just about closing it! I volunteered to clean the chrome not knowing what was under that hood! He laughed at my facial expression! Gave me the tube of Blue Magic and said go to work. I got to fulfill a childhood dream of having a car in a show with his. Have a picture of both cars together. He didn't get to see my car finished, but Uncle you know you taught me well. All I can say is Im gonna miss the big man!! He was a real rider that would ride until the wheels fell off! Thanks you to all for the prayers. :angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

ANOTHER GOOD MAN LOST BUT NOT FORGOTTEN....RIDE IN PEACE......:angel:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

r.i.p. :angel:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BIG WORM 714 said:


> ANOTHER GOOD MAN LOST BUT NOT FORGOTTEN....RIDE IN PEACE......:angel:


2 THE FULLEST! :angel::worship::angel::worship::angel:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:angel::angel:


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

TtT


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

O*C BIG TONE said:


> TODAY JUNE 16, 2011 AT 4:15PM WE LOST PRESIDENT OF CLASSICS CAR CLUB ROBERT ROCHA. HE WAS ONE OF THE FOUNDERS OF THE CLASSICS CAR CLUB IN 1969. FROM 1969-2011 HE LIVED AS A DEVOTED MEMBER OF THE CLUB FOR 42 YEARS. FOR THOSE WHO KNEW HIM KNEW HE WAS A GOOD MAN. HE WILL BE MISSED BY ALL WHO KNEW HIM AND GOT THE CHANCE TO HANG OUT WITH HIM AT CAR SHOWS. HE IS ONE OF THE OLDEST LOW RIDERS OF OUR TIME AND IF ANY BODY HEARD THE NAME CLASSICS THEY KNOW ROBERT ROCHA. LOW RIDER LEGEND GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN WE WILL TRULY MISS YOU ROBERT RIP...:angel:
> 
> 
> A FUNDRAISER WILL BE HELD IN MEMORY OF ROBERT ROCHA PRESIDENT OF CLASSICS CAR CLUB. DETAILS HAVE NOT YET BEEN CONFIRMED. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO LEAVE A DONATION YOU MAY DO SO AT ADVANCED CARBURETORS 2317 w. FIRST ST. SANTA ANA, CA 92703. PLEASE PLACE ALL DONATIONS IN AN ENVELOPE WITH YOUR NAME THE FAMILY WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED. FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL JOE PEREZ (714)791-5234 THANK YOU
> ...


RIP Robert :angel:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

rip rocha:angel::angel:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

RIP :angel::angel:


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

SERVICES FOR UNCLE ROBERT ARE AS FOLLOW:
JUNE 27TH MONDAY WILL BE THE VIEWING FROM 4-8PM @ FAIRHAVEN MEMORIAL. (WAVERLY CHAPEL) 1702 E. FAIRHAVEN AVE, SANTA ANA
JUNE 28TH TUESDAY SERVICE @ 9:30 AM. FOLLOWING THE SERVICE HE WILL BE BURIED @ HOLY SEPULCHER CEMETARY, 7845 E. SANTIAGO CANYON RD, ORANGE. BRING YOUR RIDES TO SEND MY UNCLE OFF TO HIS FINAL RESTING PLACE.
PLEASE KEEP THIS TO THE TOP. THANK YOU.


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

TINYROTTY said:


> SERVICES FOR UNCLE ROBERT ARE AS FOLLOW:
> JUNE 27TH MONDAY WILL BE THE VIEWING FROM 4-8PM @ FAIRHAVEN MEMORIAL. (WAVERLY CHAPEL) 1702 E. FAIRHAVEN AVE, SANTA ANA
> JUNE 28TH TUESDAY SERVICE @ 9:30 AM. FOLLOWING THE SERVICE HE WILL BE BURIED @ HOLY SEPULCHER CEMETARY, 7845 E. SANTIAGO CANYON RD, ORANGE. BRING YOUR RIDES TO SEND MY UNCLE OFF TO HIS FINAL RESTING PLACE.
> PLEASE KEEP THIS TO THE TOP. THANK YOU.


 :angel:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RIP ROBERT
I HAD A CHANCE TO CATCH UP WITH HIM AFTER MANY MANY YEARS AT OUR 1st ANUAL O.C. DUKES SHOW,
ROBERT ROCHA, SAUL BERBER, AND ABRAHAM, WERE MY 1st LOOK INTO A LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE WHEN I WAS A KID. IN THE MID 70`s . I`LL NEVER FORGET HIM AND THAT TIMELESS 65.
IT`S AMAZING HOW A FEW GUYS, OR EVEN 1 MAN CAN PLANT SEEDS THROUGH HIS LIFE TO INFLUENCE MANY OTHERS TO CARRY ON A TRADITION 
PERRY, O.C. DUKES PAYS THERE RESPECTS


----------



## Bernie Mac (Oct 22, 2007)

RIP to my primo, Robert Rocha. As long as I can remember he's had his '65. We grew up in the same town, at about the same time, but on different sides of town. That didn't change the fact that we were blood but didn't see each other that much cuz mostly of typical chicano barrio b.s. My sympathy goes out to his immediate familia, all his carnales, and his sister too. My wife and I WILL be at the services held for Robert next week. I'm now living in Central Cali. and am a member of OLDIES CC. Stockton Chapter. May God rest his soul. He will be missed by many but never forgotten. My primo is now at the "Ultimate Car Show" and God will surely give him a FIRST PLACE TROPHY.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FOR MY UNCLE ROBERT ROCHA. CLASSICS CC DE SANTA ANA :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:*


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

May he Ride in Peace .... :angel:
From your Homie's Southern Royalty


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

RIP:angel:


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

TtT


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

TtT


----------



## Classicwhitewalltires (Jun 23, 2011)

Robert was always at the Garden Grove Friday night car show and always waved and said hi to all his friends. Always happy to see everyone. His car is an icon of the era and one that will always be in my heart.

I wasn't able to make it to the services today but a buddy came by to tell me they honored him in style today. At least 3 miles of cars in the precession.

RIP Big Guy...watch over us as we cruise and we will see you on the Flip Side.


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

TtT


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

To The Top For Uncle Robert!:angel::angel: He's lowriding with the angels in the sky!


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

O*C BIG TONE said:


> TODAY JUNE 16, 2011 AT 4:15PM WE LOST PRESIDENT OF CLASSICS CAR CLUB ROBERT ROCHA. HE WAS ONE OF THE FOUNDERS OF THE CLASSICS CAR CLUB IN 1969. FROM 1969-2011 HE LIVED AS A DEVOTED MEMBER OF THE CLUB FOR 42 YEARS. FOR THOSE WHO KNEW HIM KNEW HE WAS A GOOD MAN. HE WILL BE MISSED BY ALL WHO KNEW HIM AND GOT THE CHANCE TO HANG OUT WITH HIM AT CAR SHOWS. HE IS ONE OF THE OLDEST LOW RIDERS OF OUR TIME AND IF ANY BODY HEARD THE NAME CLASSICS THEY KNOW ROBERT ROCHA. LOW RIDER LEGEND GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN WE WILL TRULY MISS YOU ROBERT RIP...:angel:
> 
> 
> A FUNDRAISER WILL BE HELD IN MEMORY OF ROBERT ROCHA PRESIDENT OF CLASSICS CAR CLUB. DETAILS HAVE NOT YET BEEN CONFIRMED. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO LEAVE A DONATION YOU MAY DO SO AT ADVANCED CARBURETORS 2317 w. FIRST ST. SANTA ANA, CA 92703. PLEASE PLACE ALL DONATIONS IN AN ENVELOPE WITH YOUR NAME THE FAMILY WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED. FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL JOE PEREZ (714)791-5234 THANK YOU
> ...


 R.I.P :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Mr stackmagz (May 24, 2011)

rip from stackmagzmagazine


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT:angel::angel:


----------

